# Marty Mcflys 2020 lawn journal mazama bluebank and bewitched



## Chase82814 (Apr 30, 2020)

I've been thinking about doing one of these for a while now but just haven't really had the time to sit down and type it out. So I'll go ahead get my apology out to you guys, I'm terrible about writing things out like this, so sorry for anything I leave out or mistakes.
I've always been someone who loves to be outside doing yard work and just working in general. My wife and I owned our first house for 10 years and I just did the minimum mowing and trimming. I really didn't understand how grass grows or how to take care of it, just the basics, even though I was always curious how some people get their lawns looking so nice. 
About 2 years ago we moved into this house and I was introduced to allyn hane on YouTube like many of us lawn care enthusiasts have been. I started with milorganite, mowing tall and mowing often.

While my lawn looked good and I enjoyed these things, it just wasn't enough for me. I've been a golfer most of my life and have always loved short cut grass beneath my feet. I really didn't even think this was doable until I saw Conner Wards and Ryan Knorrs channels and I was hooked. I watched And read everything I could and started gathering equipment in order to be able to mow low. 
At the beginning of this year I made the decision I would do a full renovation. I started by taking out the paver wall I had around our flower garden and around the tree. I decided to go with stamped concrete curbing, because I like the nice clean look of it (unfortunately I don't have pictures of this process, just the curbing). 


 
In April I picked up a Toro greensmaster 1000 for $200 form craigslist. While it's old and doesn't look to shiny it runs on the first pull.


We decided to add a fire pit and a playhouse for the boys this summer also which isn't about the front lawn but I feel is relevant since it's part of being outside.






On July 11th I sprayed glyphosate on the lawn and watched it die the next week.
I then made the decision to sod cut the lawn out for a couple of reasons. Let me first say I know some people are against this because you are removing nutrients and your native soil. When I had the curbing installed they sod cut the grass and laid it which dropped the level of it and you really couldn't see it from the street. I also had a BUNCH of mole damage which I have taken care of catching 6 of them. I also had several roots from my silver maple. Sometimes I felt like I was mowing a mine field, but the grass was tall so you really couldn't tell from the street, but it annoyed the crap out of me, so I cut it all out.


























Looking back on it, I would have cut it out first then hit it with glyphosate. While some of it came up ok a lot of it came up like straw. It took 3 loads to the dump with my friends F-250.
Next on the agenda was dealing with my downspout and sump which emptied out in between my house and my dad's house next door. When we would have a heavy rain it would pool there every time. The new seed would definitely get washed away there and all the way down the hill if I didn't do anything. I decided to run the down spout and the sump on the same line to a pop up half way down the lawn. I will eventually cut out around it and the electrical box and put in ornamental grass. I know this is a gamble because it may freeze in the winter and back up the sump line. I will just keep an eye on it and change it if need be.






Next it was time to remove a TON!! Of roots and take off some branches so the lawn could hopefully get some more sunlight. I don't have pictures of all the roots just one of the small piles.


I then rented a Harley rake because I had so many uneven spots in the yard. I also had a small mound in the yard. While I was doing all this my neighbor walked over and told me that he had cut down a tree a couple years back for the old lady that lived here. He told me that he left the stump buried :shock: So you guessed it, I spent the next day digging out a stump.








Renting the Harley rake worked out well for me. The cost is kinda hard to swallow ($330) but I feel it was worth it to get everything level. That same day I had 2 cubic yards of topsoil delivered. I will tell anyone who is thinking of doing this, go and look at your topsoil first!! I wish I had done this. I ordered "screened" topsoil, this stuff was crap!! It had plastic, glass, sticks and metal in it. I some 2x4s and 1/2 inch wire (I wish I had 1/4) laying around so I made a little screen and got to work. This took forever!!!!! But when it was all done it came out pretty good.




I fallowed for a week and got rid of a bunch of weeds. I was planning on fallowing for another week but the weather looked so good I decided to throw er down. So on August 17th I sprayed tenacity at 1/2 teaspoon per thousand per gallon in my lesco zero pump backpack sprayer. I then mixed micro Greene 6oz per thousand 6oz per Air8, 6oz per rigs, 32ozs of hydretain and some propiconazole 14.3 down I then put down Kbg 2.5lbs per thousand 40% mazama 30% bluebank and 30% bewitched with mix being called Cincinasty from the SSS.


It's true what they say, if you put down seed it will rain. The forecast went from 8 days of 10% rain chance and temperatures in the 80's to rain for 8 straight hours the next day.


----------



## Chase82814 (Apr 30, 2020)

Day 7 since seeding and I'm seeing pretty good germination. I'm a little concerned I'm going to have a couple spots that are going to have to be addressed. I have a couple spots that didn't get enough water, some that got way to much. I'll deal with that in a couple weeks. Overall I'm happy with the progress,. I have to keep telling myself It's a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## mmaer (Mar 19, 2020)

Enjoyed the read. I'm putting the same KBG mix down on my lawn this week. I'll be following along. :thumbup:


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Wow lots of work. Are you doing the back too or just the front? Any tips or advice with the harley rake?


----------



## Chase82814 (Apr 30, 2020)

Vtx531 said:


> Wow lots of work. Are you doing the back too or just the front? Any tips or advice with the harley rake?


I'll be planting a dwarf tall fescue in the back, probably next year. The Harley rake for me took some getting use to. I have a slope in my yard so a lot of times one side of the rake would catch the ground and dig in and the other side wouldn't be touching. I had to keep my hand on the controls and raise and lower it when needed. I will also say the rake is just the beginning. I had a ton of hand leveling work to do afterwards.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Looks like you did some great prep work, I love the curbing as well. Any progress pics of some grass babies? I seeded at basically the same time.


----------



## Chase82814 (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Looking great, it's nice to see all that hard work paying off. 
Now you need to name each and every one of them! :lol:


----------



## Chase82814 (Apr 30, 2020)

So it's been 2 weeks since seed down and I feel like I have decent germination. Seems as though I'm having the same issues as most. Some places seem to be getting to much water and some I just cant keep wet enough. I had some little critter get into the yard and start digging and tore up 2 little sections. I decided to reseed those yesterday along with the spot that doesn't get enough water. I'm not sure why that area stays dry, I'm guessing the tree or something to do with the hideous man hole cover next to it. I'm hoping to be able to mow, start spoon feeding, and laying down some azoxy in a couple weeks.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would throw some grub killer. If something is digging it is because there is a food source. It will come back to dig again.


----------



## Chase82814 (Apr 30, 2020)

g-man said:


> I would throw some grub killer. If something is digging it is because there is a food source. It will come back to dig again.


Ok will do. Do you suggest anything, and will it be ok with new seed? Sorry if look this up now but I'm at work for the next 12 hours.


----------



## Chase82814 (Apr 30, 2020)

Almost 3 weeks in and looking ok I guess. I'm starting to see germination on some of the reseeded areas. Monday I plan on putting down some azoxy and another app of tenacity. Hopefully I'll be able to do some mowing in a week or so.


----------



## Chase82814 (Apr 30, 2020)

I thought this was kinda comical. Here I am struggling to grow grass in certain areas and this is growing on a some topsoil that washed onto the sidewalk.


----------



## Chase82814 (Apr 30, 2020)

Trying to decide what to do. Some of the grass is past ready to mow in certain places and others are barely coming in. I need to put down a second app of tenacity and a app of azoxy. Do you think I should wait another week then mow and treat or I could treat now and then mow in a week.


----------



## Sfurunner13 (Feb 26, 2019)

I would let it dry out for a day and mow. I don't know when you first applied azoxy but it's typically every 28 days or so. Tenacity I believe is 30 days (check the label) after germination which I don't think you're there yet. I cannot tell from the most recent photos but I would throw extra seed down in the areas with the red circles a few photos ago.( please disregard if you have better germination now or if you already threw down extra seed).


----------



## Chase82814 (Apr 30, 2020)

Sfurunner13 said:


> I would let it dry out for a day and mow. I don't know when you first applied azoxy but it's typically every 28 days or so. Tenacity I believe is 30 days (check the label) after germination which I don't think you're there yet. I cannot tell from the most recent photos but I would throw extra seed down in the areas with the red circles a few photos ago.( please disregard if you have better germination now or if you already threw down extra seed).


I applied propiconazole 14.3 and tenacity at the time of seeding, which was 3 weeks ago. I reseeded the areas in question a week ago and I am starting to see germination now.


----------



## Sfurunner13 (Feb 26, 2019)

I would wait and put the tenacity down after 30 post germination. I would treat the reseeded areas like the rest of the lawn. No special treatment. Disease pressure has to be getting lower with the cooler temps coming. Your also to the point where your going to cut back on watering so frequently which will help prevent disease. If you want to put the azoxy down you can do it whenever you want. You could also just put down another app of propiconazole and save the azoxy for any disease you see arise.


----------



## Chase82814 (Apr 30, 2020)

So I really screwed up. I had it in my mind that I would put down a second app of tenacity 3 weeks after seed down. After talking with people and reading more I decided to wait until 45 days after seed down to do so, or so I thought. I decided to put down a little rgs humic 12 and some more propiconazole and for some unknown reason I put tenacity in my sprayer as well&#129318;‍♂ I think I was looking at the page of what I put down on seed down and I blacked out. I also had a lot going on that day and whatever else excuse I can use. I don't know if I've killed my lawn or just the spots I reseeded a week ago, time will tell. One thing I do know is, I'm an idiot.


----------



## Chase82814 (Apr 30, 2020)

Still trying to stay positive, so I gave the lawn a second cut today.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

What height are you cutting at? The second app of tenacity confuses me, because is it post 30 days germination of the original seed, or post 30 days germination of the second batch of seed you throw down to reseed.


----------



## Chase82814 (Apr 30, 2020)

Johnl445 said:


> What height are you cutting at? The second app of tenacity confuses me, because is it post 30 days germination of the original seed, or post 30 days germination of the second batch of seed you throw down to reseed.


I've been using a greenworks push reel and I've been using it on the lowest setting of 1 3/4. The second app of tenacity confuses me as well. It's almost like I lost my mind. I got such in a hurry I put it in without thinking about it and not it might cost me the entire yard.


----------



## Chase82814 (Apr 30, 2020)

I've put this question on the equipment and tools section as well but I feel like it wouldn't to put it here as well.
I recently purchased a greensmaster 1000 with 241 hours that is in really good shape. When I received it I knew the reel needed sharpened. I took it to an 
Authorized dealer and he quoted me $856. He said to sharpen the reel he'd have to replace the bearings and something about the roller in the front. I just get the feeling he's trying to up sale service. Does anyone know of anyone that does service on greensmasters in the Cincinnati area that they trust?


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@Chase82814 i replied there, but congrats on a great looking machine, where did you happen to locate it?

can you also post some closer photos of the reel, cause from what I can see it doesn't really look like it needs a grind.


----------



## Chase82814 (Apr 30, 2020)

Di3soft said:


> @Chase82814 i replied there, but congrats on a great looking machine, where did you happen to locate it?


I found here on the TLF on the marketplace.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Chase82814 said:


> Di3soft said:
> 
> 
> > @Chase82814 i replied there, but congrats on a great looking machine, where did you happen to locate it?
> ...


@Slingblade_847 keep an eye out here


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 22, 2020)

that seems extremely high. I found a golf mechanic on craigslist. pick up and delivery service. spin grind reel, new bedknife , threw in bigger front roller, tuneup . $400


----------



## Chase82814 (Apr 30, 2020)

Chris1 said:


> that seems extremely high. I found a golf mechanic on craigslist. pick up and delivery service. spin grind reel, new bedknife , threw in bigger front roller, tuneup . $400


I wish I could find that here. I didn't see anything on Craigslist or marketplace. I've been calling courses but haven't found anyone yet.


----------



## Chase82814 (Apr 30, 2020)

A couple things here.
1. I need to do a better job of spraying, clearly the ill advised tenacity I sprayed wasn't done correctly. 
2. I'm glad I'm not good at spraying because I may not have killed all the grass. 
The white bleaching kinda looks like stripes😂.
I'm going to start the first and hopefully last hashtag on this forum #bleachstripes
I'm such an idiot🤦‍♂️


----------



## Chase82814 (Apr 30, 2020)

Di3soft said:


> @Chase82814 i replied there, but congrats on a great looking machine, where did you happen to locate it?
> 
> can you also post some closer photos of the reel, cause from what I can see it doesn't really look like it needs a grind.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

That's a nice looking machine, the reno is coming along great as well!


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

The reel does not look like it needs to be ground, maybe throw a new bedknife on it for 30 bucks and backlap it and it should be good to go


----------



## Chase82814 (Apr 30, 2020)

The last couple weeks I had a lot going on so I haven't had a whole lot of time to update this. The lawn is filling in nicely except for one area. I cant really figure out why this area continues to be a problem before and after renovation. Maybe the tree is sucking up all the water or maybe the sewer lid has something to do with it, who knows. In the last couple weeks I have been spoon feeding granular urea (.28) and fas. I wanted to spray the urea but I grab a lesco 46-0-0 fertilizer that doesn't dissolve in water that well. I've mowed 6 times so far just using the manual reel. Looks like the greens master will be down until next year. I installed a new bed knife and backlapped it but I still cant get it to cut paper. Ive been to 10 golf courses so far looking for a mechanic with no luck.


----------



## Chase82814 (Apr 30, 2020)

Not much going on just mowing and fertilizing. I have a really bad spot right in the spot where everyone sees when they drive up, I'm not exactly sure why. It dries out really really fast. It might be the tree or the something to do with the sewer lid. I've tried to reseed it, hand water, water often and nothing works. It is what it is, oh well I guess I'll just have to try and fix it next year. I have a idea in my head of how to hide the sewer lid which involves artificial grass, sand, and a golf flag but it'll have to wait until next year. The rest of the yard is coming in nicely. The last 2 mows I mowed at 3/4 inch to see how it would look and respond. So far so good.


----------



## Chase82814 (Apr 30, 2020)

Gave the yard a quick mow today at 1 inch still fertilizing at .30 with pro peat each week. There are parts that are really thick and some that look terrible. The way I look at it, this is just the beginning and I'm excited about next year.


----------



## Chase82814 (Apr 30, 2020)

Lawn doesn't look to bad coming out of winter. Also built these planters recently.


----------



## Chase82814 (Apr 30, 2020)

Lawn is starting to look better after a couple of fertilizer applications.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

That's a good looking jump over the last month. Let's get this party started!


----------



## Chase82814 (Apr 30, 2020)

I've been real busy with work and kids so I haven't updated this in a while. I've had a couple disease issues I've dealt with and continue to deal with. Just keep spoon feeding and mowing. Today's date made me think this time last year I was laying down my first application of glyphosate. What a difference a year makes.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

This looks great! All that hard work has definitely paid off. It just goes to show you can make mistakes and it may not look great in the beginning, but it's all worth it in the end if it ends up looking like it does now.

I need to show this thread to my wife.


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

Wow, looking awesome!


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Fantastic hard work shows


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Looks awesome! Love the stripe pattern.


----------



## Chase82814 (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks for the kind reply guys, but I'm pretty sure I have some major issues. I think a fungus has done it's job and has killed off a bunch. The areas in the pictures are the worst but the whole lawn just doesn't seem that thick. To me it almost looks like 2 month new grass. I know it's not a great idea to overseed with bluegrass but I really don't have another option, it's wayyyy to thin to let it just "spread" and grow in. I think I'll dethatch (it will look like pure garbage after this) aerate, sand and seed about a week later.


----------



## Chase82814 (Apr 30, 2020)

Enjoyed Memorial Day with a quick mow.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Chase82814 said:


> Enjoyed Memorial Day with a quick mow.


Beautiful!! This is looking dialed. What's your hoc?


----------



## Chase82814 (Apr 30, 2020)

Wiley said:


> Chase82814 said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoyed Memorial Day with a quick mow.
> ...


.75


----------



## Ben4Birdies (12 mo ago)

How did your yard fare this fall?


----------

